# Anyone use studded atv tires?



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Just curious if anyone uses studded atv tires for plowing and if they improve traction enough to make them worth while.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nope, chains.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

I once took a bunch of 1/2 hex head sheet metal srews and loaded up both front and rear tires on my sport quad for some winter riding. Worked pretty good. Spun a few out but probably did alot more spining than you would plowing. Cheep way to go. I had like 120 in eacch rear and 80 or so in the fronts to help with steering. Give it a try.just screw them into the meat of the lugs of course.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Years ago I purchased ice screws. I'm confident they would have worked well but I never installed them; ultimately, opting to go with chains on all fours.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I personally never needed studs on mine i have been running ITP Mut Lite tires for a few years and i love them in the mud and snow


----------

